

2009 Royal Society Prize for Science Books - yu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8256979.stm

======
yu
Full shortlist:

    
    
      * The Age of Wonder: How the romantic generation discovered the beauty and terror of Science by Richard Holmes (Harper Press)
      * What the Nose Knows: The science of scent in everyday life by Avery Gilbert (Crown Publishers)
      * Bad Science by Ben Goldacre (Harper Perennial)
      * Decoding the Heavens: Solving the mystery of the world's first computer by Jo Marchant (William Heinemann)
      * The drunkard's walk: How randomness rules our lives by Leonard Mlodinow (Penguin)
      * Your Inner Fish: The amazing discovery of our 375-million-year-old ancestor by Neil Shubin (Penguin)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
And now formatted for easier reading ...

* The Age of Wonder: How the romantic generation discovered the beauty and terror of Science by Richard Holmes (Harper Press)

* What the Nose Knows: The science of scent in everyday life by Avery Gilbert (Crown Publishers)

* Bad Science by Ben Goldacre (Harper Perennial)

* Decoding the Heavens: Solving the mystery of the world's first computer by Jo Marchant (William Heinemann)

* The drunkard's walk: How randomness rules our lives by Leonard Mlodinow (Penguin)

* Your Inner Fish: The amazing discovery of our 375-million-year-old ancestor by Neil Shubin (Penguin)

